

Less Gun Control; More Wellness Care - elfinlike
http://www.professorhollybell.com/2012/12/14/less-gun-control-more-wellness-care/

======
SpikeDad
What nonsense. Where does it say we can't have much more stringent gun control
and also more wellness care?

Funny that she's from Alaska where residents are well known for their
excessive gun culture. Must be a coincidence.

